# kolor i barwa



## vianie

Cześć, Polacy. Znalazłem w necie kilka obiektywnych informacji na ten temat, ale.. Możecie mi proszę powiedzieć, co Wy tu na forum sobie wyobrażacie pod pojęciami *kolor* i *barwa*, jaką różnicę między nimi widzicie? Dzięki z góry


----------



## Thomas1

Różnic może być wiele, bo słowa mają różne znaczenia i czasami używa się ich w różnych sytuacjach. Mógłbyś podać zdanie i kontekst, w którym występują/chcesz użyć oba słowa?


----------



## BezierCurve

Kontekst na pewno by pomógł. Osobiście uważam _kolor_ za pojęcie szersze od _barwy, _ale to tylko w odniesieniu do optyki.


----------



## vianie

Thomas1 said:


> Różnic może być wiele, bo słowa mają różne znaczenia i czasami używa się ich w różnych sytuacjach. Mógłbyś podać zdanie i kontekst, w którym występują/chcesz użyć oba słowa?



 Nie mam z nimi nic konkretnego do rozwiązania. Raczej mnie interesuje ich różnica w ogóle, jako taka. Bo nie wiem, czy chodzi o dwa prawdziwe synonimy, czy każde z nich ma swoją własną funkcję semantyczną, i tak dalej i tak podobnie. Nie znam po prostu ich wzajemną relację.


----------



## BezierCurve

Z mojego doświadczenia (głównie z programami do obróbki grafiki) najczęściej słowem _barwa_ określa się bądź to położenie na widmie (np. żółta, zielona, niebieska), bądź podstawową własność _koloru_ w danej palecie (brązowa, biała, różowa). 

Natomiast sam _kolor _posiada tam zwykle dodatkowe właściwości (jasność, nasycenie), np. kolor blady jasnoniebieski, intensywna ciemna czerwień itp. 

Oczywiście, istnieje też trochę przykładów, że tak powiem, synestetycznych, nie dotyczących optycznej natury tego pojęcia (kiedy np. mówimy o "barwie głosu", "zabarwieniu emocjonalnym" itp.).


----------



## Ben Jamin

Kolor i barwa to w zasadzie synonimy. Różnice polegają na "uzusie", czyli użyciu, czyli idiomatyce. 
Barwa ma szereg specjalnych zastosowań, gdzie słowa kolor zwyczajowo się nie używa, chociaż można by było, na przykład: barwy ochronne, barwy sztandaru, barwy jesieni, itp. Oba słowa są pochodzenia obcego (lacina i niemiecki). Żadne słowo słowiańskie nie zachowało się w języku polskim.


----------



## Katatoniczka

Z tego co słyszałam są dziedziny, w których się te słowa rozróżnia znaczeniowo, natomiast w języku potocznym i nietechnicznym używa się ich raczej jako równoznaczne, przynajmniej w moim otoczeniu.


----------



## kokosz1975

Według mnie, różnice w użyciu tych słów  wynikają głównie  z rejestru językowego. Kolor- rejestr niższy, barwa- wyższy.


----------



## Ben Jamin

kokosz1975 said:


> Według mnie, różnice w użyciu tych słów  wynikają głównie  z rejestru językowego. Kolor- rejestr niższy, barwa- wyższy.



Spróbuj zrobić listę, która to potwierdzi.


----------



## kokosz1975

Żadnej listy nie zrobię. Spróbuj zrozumieć te przykłady.

1:
A do B( b jak berbeć): Jakiego koloru jest to autko ?
B: Zielone, tatusiu.

2:
P do A ( P jak profesor jakiegoś tam liceum) A- to licealistka.

P: Jakiej barwy jest twarz tancerki z tego obrazu?
A: Twarz tej tancerki jest zielonkawa.

Oczywiście  użycie słowa "kolor" w drugiej  sytuacji też jest możliwe (być może profesor ma słabszą grupę ). Natomiast użycie słowa "barwa" w sytuacji pierwszej, to znaczy do małego dziecka, świadczy o...- no w sumie nie wiem o czym świadczy- przerost ambicji rodziców, rodzice niepolskojęzyczni ????

Pozdrawiam
kokosz


----------



## Ben Jamin

kokosz1975 said:


> Żadnej listy nie zrobię. Spróbuj zrozumieć te przykłady.
> 
> 1:
> A do B( b jak berbeć): Jakiego koloru jest to autko ?
> B: Zielone, tatusiu.
> 
> 2:
> P do A ( P jak profesor jakiegoś tam liceum) A- to licealistka.
> 
> P: Jakiej barwy jest twarz tancerki z tego obrazu?
> A: Twarz tej tancerki jest zielonkawa.
> 
> Oczywiście  użycie słowa "kolor" w drugiej  sytuacji też jest możliwe (być może profesor ma słabszą grupę ). Natomiast użycie słowa "barwa" w sytuacji pierwszej, to znaczy do małego dziecka, świadczy o...- no w sumie nie wiem o czym świadczy- przerost ambicji rodziców, rodzice niepolskojęzyczni ????
> 
> Pozdrawiam
> kokosz



Najpierw chciałbym przypomnieć zasady tego forum, które wymagają od uczestników uprzejmości i szacunku w zwracaniu się do siebie. Uwagi w tonie pogardliwym są niedopuszczalne. 

Następnie chcę przejść do samego tematu dyskusji. Pogląd, że słowa kolor i barwa należą do różnych rejestrów języka uważam za wart dyskusji, lecz argumenty, których używasz są dla mnie nieprzekonujące. 
Słowo _barwa_ ma długą historię w języku polskim, zostało zapożyczone z niemieckiego *farbe* w XV wieku, i przez długi czas było głównym słowem używanym w tym znaczeniu. Utworzono od niego liczne wyrazy pochodne, jak barwić, barwnik, zabarwienie, wybarwiać, zabarwiać, odbarwiać, itp. Słowo kolor, przyjęło się dużo później (chociaż znane było ludziom wykształconym w łacinie już od bardzo dawna). Nie mam w tej chwili dostępu do moich słowników etymologicznych), ale prawdopodobnie zaczęto je używać powszechnie dopiero na przełomie XIX i XX wieku, i szybko wyparło słowo barwa w języku potocznym. Słowo barwa nabrało zabarwienia (!) lekko archaicznego, i używane jest obecnie głównie w języku literackim, poetyckim, oraz w utartych zwrotach. Oprócz tego różne zamknięte środowiska techniczne nadały temu słowu swoje własne zdefiniowane znaczenia. Pomimo to  użycie słowa „barwa” zamiast „kolor” nie jest zarezerwowane ani dla żadnego socjolektu ani dla rejestru językowego. Nie występuje żadna silna opozycja rejestrów między tymi słowami, taka jak na przykład pomiędzy „spieprzaj dziadu” i „będzie pan uprzejmy stąd odejść”. Użycie słowa _barwa_ nie spowoduje konsternacji w zwykłej rozmowie prywatnej (tak jak by to uczynił np zwrot „udaję się na spoczynek” powiedziany bez mrugnięcia okiem, ani użycie słowa _kolor_ nie spowoduje krytyki za używanie plebejskiego słownictwa na sesji Polskiej Akademii Nauk). 

A teraz przejdźmy do argumentów przedstawionych w Twojej wypowiedzi. Pierwszy argument
_„...przerost ambicji rodziców, rodzice niepolskojęzyczni ????”_ jest na tyle wyszukany, co nieprzekonywujący. Z tego że jakieś słowo jest rzadziej używane wyciągać wniosek, że użycie go w rozmowie z dzieckiem jest czymś nienormalnym to chyba świadczy o zapędzeniu się we własne zacietrzewienie. Natomiast przykład z profesorem gimnazjalnym, który wzdraga się przed użyciem słowa kolor wobec „normalnych uczniów”, i rezerwuje je dla tępaków, to czysta konfabulacja.


----------



## kokosz1975

Jeżeli poczułeś się urażony moją wcześniejszą wypowiedzią to przepraszam.

Przykro mi, że nie przekonały Cię moje argumenty.


Ben Jamin said:


> (...)Słowo barwa nabrało zabarwienia (!) lekko archaicznego, i używane jest obecnie głównie w języku literackim, poetyckim, oraz w utartych zwrotach. Oprócz tego różne zamknięte środowiska techniczne nadały temu słowu swoje własne zdefiniowane znaczenia. Pomimo to  użycie słowa „barwa” zamiast „kolor” nie jest zarezerwowane ani dla żadnego socjolektu ani dla rejestru językowego. Nie występuje żadna silna opozycja rejestrów między tymi słowami, taka jak na przykład pomiędzy „spieprzaj dziadu” i „będzie pan uprzejmy stąd odejść”. Użycie słowa _barwa_ nie spowoduje konsternacji w zwykłej rozmowie prywatnej (tak jak by to uczynił np zwrot „udaję się na spoczynek” powiedziany bez mrugnięcia okiem, ani użycie słowa _kolor_ nie spowoduje krytyki za używanie plebejskiego słownictwa na sesji Polskiej Akademii Nauk).


 Jak słusznie zauważyłeś, słowo barwa oprócz użycia technicznego, występuje głównie w rejestrach wyższych. W języku potocznym słowo "barwa" częściej zamieniane jest na "kolor". Rozmowa dwóch koleżanek:  a) Kupiłam samochód. b)Jakiej barwy?) według mnie brzmi nienaturalnie. Zgadzam się, że nie spowoduje u mnie konsternacji, ale lekkie zdziwienie- tak.


----------



## Ben Jamin

kokosz1975 said:


> Jeżeli poczułeś się urażony moją wcześniejszą wypowiedzią to przepraszam.


Dziękuję, doceniam.  



kokosz1975 said:


> Przykro mi, że nie przekonały Cię moje argumenty.



Nie trzeba brać wszystkiego emocjonalnie. Raz ktoś da się przekonać, raz nie, z tym trzeba umieć się pogodzić. 



kokosz1975 said:


> Jak słusznie zauważyłeś, słowo barwa oprócz użycia technicznego, występuje głównie w rejestrach wyższych. W języku potocznym słowo "barwa" częściej zamieniane jest na "kolor". Rozmowa dwóch koleżanek:  a) Kupiłam samochód. b)Jakiej barwy?) według mnie brzmi nienaturalnie. Zgadzam się, że nie spowoduje u mnie konsternacji, ale lekkie zdziwienie- tak.



Twój pierwsz przykład  dotyczący mówienia do dziecka  jest w zasadzie całkiem dobry, ale argument jest zbyt radykalnie sformułowany. 
Twój przykład z profesorem liceum nie zgadza się po prostu z moim doświadczeniem. Nigdzie nie spotkałem się z takim rozróżnianiem słów _barwa_ i _kolor_. Słowo kolor używa się zarówno w wysokich jak i niskich rejestrach mowy. Nie można więc mówić o opozycji rejestrów dla tych dwóch słów. 
A oto przykład dwóch słow które rzeczywiście należą do silnie przeciwstawnych rejestrów: _giczoł_ i _kończyna dolna_.


----------



## vianie

Wybaczcie mi moją długszą absencję, dobrzy forumerzy. Tymczasem na was nie zapomniałem a doceniam odpowiedzi od wszystkich. Michal


----------



## Thomas1

Ben Jamin said:


> [...]
> Twój przykład z profesorem liceum nie zgadza się po prostu z moim doświadczeniem. Nigdzie nie spotkałem się z takim rozróżnianiem słów _barwa_ i _kolor_. Słowo kolor używa się zarówno w wysokich jak i niskich rejestrach mowy. Nie można więc mówić o opozycji rejestrów dla tych dwóch słów.


Może nacechowanie tych słów zależy też od języka, w jakim się ich używa. W codziennym języku mówionym moim zdaniem "kolor" to słowo neutralne, podczas gdy "barwa" wysublimowane. Zaryzykowałbym stwierdzenie, że "barwa" postrzegane jest jako słowo należące do wysokiego rejestru (mam na myśli język ogólny, którym posługują się na co dzień Polacy). Na przykład:
_Jakiego koloru masz samochód?
Jakiej barwy masz samochód?_ (Nie wiem, czy w rozmowie ze znajomym ktoś użyłby tego słowa.)



> A oto przykład dwóch słow które rzeczywiście należą do silnie przeciwstawnych rejestrów: _giczoł_ i _kończyna dolna_.


Wydaje mi się, że tu widać bardziej różnicę, bo "giczoł" (nawiasem mówiąc, moje pokolenie używa(ło) zmienionej wersji "gica") należy do potocznego języka. Odznacza się pospolitością i nacechowaniem pogardliwym. Jeśli chodzi o "kończynę dolną", to słowo jest ograniczone praktycznie do wąskiego grona specjalistów, którzy posługują się naukowymi terminami.


----------



## Ben Jamin

Thomas1 said:


> Może nacechowanie tych słów zależy też od języka, w jakim się ich używa. W codziennym języku mówionym moim zdaniem "kolor" to słowo neutralne, podczas gdy "barwa" wysublimowane. Zaryzykowałbym stwierdzenie, że "barwa" postrzegane jest jako słowo należące do wysokiego rejestru (mam na myśli język ogólny, którym posługują się na co dzień Polacy). Na przykład:
> _Jakiego koloru masz samochód?
> Jakiej barwy masz samochód?_ (Nie wiem, czy w rozmowie ze znajomym ktoś użyłby tego słowa.)
> 
> 
> Wydaje mi się, że tu widać bardziej różnicę, bo "giczoł" (nawiasem mówiąc, moje pokolenie używa(ło) zmienionej wersji "gica") należy do potocznego języka. Odznacza się pospolitością i nacechowaniem pogardliwym. Jeśli chodzi o "kończynę
> dolną", to słowo jest ograniczone praktycznie do wąskiego grona specjalistów, którzy posługują się naukowymi terminami.



Piszesz w dużym stopniu to samo co ja. "kolor" nie należy do "rejestru niskiego". Istnieje i funkcjonuje we wszystkich rejestrach. Barwa natomiast jest nie tyle słowem z rejestru wysokiego, gdyż nie jest w nim obowiązkowe, lecz raczej ma wyspecjalizowane związki frazeologiczne, utarte wyrażenia, w których się używa,oprócz tego ze jest lekko archaiczne.


----------

